

Submersible glider spent months collecting data on Atlantic waters - edw519
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/14/AR2009121402861.html

======
AndrewO
I'm surprised that the fact that it was the first robotic submersible to cross
an ocean wasn't in the headline.

I have to say, the whole glider idea is pretty cool.

